# House to house search



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

WOW!!! they are now going house to house searching for Corvid-19 cases with local police in Manila. 

I couldn't imagine the authorities trying to do that here in the USA. We would have a million scumbag lawyers suing everybody. 

We had a local councilman vote against wearing the mask 2 weeks ago and 3 days later he was hospitalized with the virus. HAHAHAHA 

Hope he suffered really bad. the stupid idiot.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Health officials, not cops, will lead house-to-house search for COVID-19 cases —Año https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...to-house-search-for-covid-19-cases-ano/story/

From what I can understand from the news (not in English) is that those that are home quarintined mainly will be looked at and their family members because it appears this hasen't been working out so well and the govenrment will end up transfering people that are sick to an isolation facility and no longer quarintined with the family.

There's not enough police to handle that job so it sounds like Health officials and probably some baranagay members.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

mark,

here is the link that tells they will use police to do the search house to house.

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...in-house-to-house-searches-for-covid-19-cases


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> WOW!!! they are now going house to house searching for Corvid-19 cases with local police in Manila.
> 
> I couldn't imagine the authorities trying to do that here in the USA. We would have a million scumbag lawyers suing everybody.
> 
> ...


Just think, when this is all over there could be a net increase in the world's average IQ.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> mark,
> 
> here is the link that tells they will use police to do the search house to house.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/world/a...in-house-to-house-searches-for-covid-19-cases


That was the original article and then they changed it to Health Care workers.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

California is getting certain places shut down too like certain businesses and etc all over again. Kinda like a semi-ECQ we had a few months ago in Region 3, Pampanga. Don't want to get into all that since I'm still jet lagging and getting re-acquinted with my home state lol too much going on right now with the C19 thing. Man, now I miss the Philippines!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> California is getting certain places shut down too like certain businesses and etc all over again. Kinda like a semi-ECQ we had a few months ago in Region 3, Pampanga. Don't want to get into all that since I'm still jet lagging and getting re-acquinted with my home state lol too much going on right now with the C19 thing. Man, now I miss the Philippines!


Ha haaa... that was my feeling back and forth, both area's have their pros and cons.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> Ha haaa... that was my feeling back and forth, both area's have their pros and cons.


With all of what is going on that we are reading about I feel I'm a lot better off here than in the states. At least we won't be caught up in any of the stupid stuff going on.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> With all of what is going on that we are reading about I feel I'm a lot better off here than in the states. At least we won't be caught up in any of the stupid stuff going on.
> 
> Fred


And there's no stupid stuff going on here. :confused2:


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> With all of what is going on that we are reading about I feel I'm a lot better off here than in the states. At least we won't be caught up in any of the stupid stuff going on.
> 
> Fred


Me too. I feel much safer here than back in the US. Especially in Iloilo.

The US is number 1 in cases, number 1 in deaths, just too much winning for me... I do worry about my family in Texas, though.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Tukaram,

Agree, I think it is safer there also. I am in Florida now and it is terrible here. With you being from the USA then you know 'how the Americans are here. They whine and complain about everything. With all the SCUMBAG LAWYERS here they sue about anything. So many people here refuse to wear the mask. The ones that are wearing the mask like myself are not protected from the idiots that don't have a mask on. We protect them. WHAT A CROCK OF ****!!!!!

Just venting out my frustrations.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Tukaram,
> 
> Agree, I think it is safer there also. I am in Florida now and it is terrible here. With you being from the USA then you know 'how the Americans are here. They whine and complain about everything. With all the SCUMBAG LAWYERS here they sue about anything. So many people here refuse to wear the mask. The ones that are wearing the mask like myself are not protected from the idiots that don't have a mask on. We protect them. WHAT A CROCK OF ****!!!!!
> 
> ...


We return to the UK tomorrow for 5 months. I've also been of the opinion that we are safer here but now I'm not so sure. There has always been far more covid here than they have been telling us and I think it's now getting to a level where they can't ignore/hide it any longer.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> We return to the UK tomorrow for 5 months. I've also been of the opinion that we are safer here but now I'm not so sure. There has always been far more covid here than they have been telling us and I think it's now getting to a level where they can't ignore/hide it any longer.


I agree Gary, C-19 is escalating in PH. La Union is now seeing higher infections and I am now being asked my age before entering shops and see us going back to old restrictions.
Australia had it under control like many countries but now the cats out of the bag? I have resigned myself to the fact that I need to self isolate again, probably for months, even Ben is not going to family get togethers etc. The new normal is going to be a roller coaster ride for years, OMO.
Gary, I hope you have a safe and uneventful trip, enjoy the colder weather.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I agree Gary, C-19 is escalating in PH. La Union is now seeing higher infections and I am now being asked my age before entering shops and see us going back to old restrictions.
> Australia had it under control like many countries but now the cats out of the bag? I have resigned myself to the fact that I need to self isolate again, probably for months, even Ben is not going to family get togethers etc. The new normal is going to be a roller coaster ride for years, OMO.
> Gary, I hope you have a safe and uneventful trip, enjoy the colder weather.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


The original idea was to enjoy the warmer weather in the UK and miss the wet weather here in the Philippines, here we are 2/3 of the way through July and no wet weather so far. Just hoping for a good autumn in rhe UK.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> The original idea was to enjoy the warmer weather in the UK and miss the wet weather here in the Philippines, here we are 2/3 of the way through July and no wet weather so far. Just hoping for a good autumn in rhe UK.


I'm sure you will enjoy and hope things settle world wide so you can easily return, stay safe.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I'm sure you will enjoy and hope things settle world wide so you can easily return, stay safe.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


At the moment we are scheduled to leave the UK 31st December. Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Tukaram,
> 
> Agree, I think it is safer there also. I am in Florida now and it is terrible here. With you being from the USA then you know 'how the Americans are here. They whine and complain about everything. With all the SCUMBAG LAWYERS here they sue about anything. So many people here refuse to wear the mask. The ones that are wearing the mask like myself are not protected from the idiots that don't have a mask on. We protect them. WHAT A CROCK OF ****!!!!!
> 
> ...


You won't be safe anywhere including the Philippines because some people don't or won't wear their mask even in front of barangay officials or officers and others won't wear it correctly, if the mask is on the chin then it's hardly effective, people are back out on the road sitting down or standing no mask or it's worn like a chin strap. 

I carried my propane bottle to the corner Sari sari store because we have no trike stand near us and there happened to be a trike driver buying ciggeretts and he offered to take me but get this, he had no fask mask, anyway he told me he'd be right back with his mask, and thank you but I'm gonna take this other trike driver pulling up (who did have his mask on).

So no need to get into a rumble over the mask just find another line to stand in or another store, it's not worth the stress and there's no teaching anyone, that's another wasted effort.

Summer heat also won't protect us from this virus that's another false assumption because it's been very hot here. Don't go out that's what they keep telling us and when you do, stock up and wear the mask and it might also be a good idea to wear glasses or sun glasses.

To make matters worse we have several more citizens in our Municipality that are being monitored for Covid, two deaths suspected and now the wait for the two - three week swab test before those results come out and so far some deaths have been suspected of Covid only to turn out not to be... Not one Covid death in our Municipality so far.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Mark,

I haven't been to any of the check points for the virus but we now have like a 10 minute results in some locations. Others are like 24 hours. I know what you mean by not getting to upset but my blood pressure goes to about 800 when I see an idiot without a mask. hahahaha I have made it a point to embarrassed them in the stores. I talk to the the top of my voice and ask them why would they not wear a mask to protect others while all the other customers are standing there wearing mask including myself. 

Just a FORMER MARINE that likes to obey the rules.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> two - three week swab test before those results come out and so far some deaths have been suspected of Covid only to turn out not to be... Not one Covid death in our Municipality so far.


We had our swabs done Thursday morning and results/certificate came through by email mid afternoon Saturday. One thing we did find out was the only hospital doing them in Balanga was charging 9k each and then sending them off to a lab in San Fernando Pampanga. Go to the lab in SF they were charging 6.5k. Nothing like a bit of profiteering then.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Here the tests are FREE if done at the state and city test sites. WOW! 9,000 pesos for a test. 

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Here the tests are FREE if done at the state and city test sites. WOW! 9,000 pesos for a test.
> 
> Art


Can't fly without it.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Gary

I don't think I want to fly with a test. To close to other people. I didn't think most airlines were flying international now? If I fly I am going to see if I can stay in the baggage compartment. hahhahahha

art


----------

